# Stunning Krib Pair



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Just wanted to show off my kribs. They are still young but have already had free swimmers and I think they have eggs/wrigglers right now I just cant see into the dark cave. The male is pretty but the female is absolutely stunning this pic doesn't do justice. Please tell me about your kribs if you have them and give me some tips on them thanks! I can also post more pictures if you want but this was the best one I got :thumb:


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

No response and its been this long xD goodbye cichlid forum hello mfk


----------

